# Arbeitsfläche anpassen



## devStorm (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo, also ich habe ein Logo unter Photoshop gebastelt, welches jedoch nicht die gesamte Arbeitsfläche ausfüllt. Da ich die vorhanden Ebenen behalten möchte. Stellt sich die Frage wie ich den Arbeitsbereich so verkleinere das alle erstellten Symbole auf Ihren Plätzen belieben. Aber der Arbeitsbereich auf die Grenzen von den Symbol anpasst ? Das würde nämilch sehr viel Speichplatz bei mir sparen (die Datei sit 850MB groß).

Vielen Dank !

Andrej


----------



## ShadowMan (20. Mai 2004)

Schonmal "zuschneiden" versucht? Du findest diesen Punkt unter "Bild" 



Ach ja, was für ein Bild bastelt man, damit eine 850MB große Datei entsteht und welche Auflösung usw. hast du dafür benutzt?

Greetz


----------



## devStorm (20. Mai 2004)

Das ist ein Logo für eine Firma. Da ich aber noch leider keine Vektorprogramme habe, muss das alte gute PS7 her halten. 

Ausmasse ? 35000x35000 Pixel, Auflösung 500dpi 
Und ja es macht kein Spaß zu arbeiten, da es sehr lange dauert 

Ach ja vielen Dank für den Tipp. Dadrauf hätte man auch selbst drauf kommen können, aber dann wäre hier im Forum nichts los


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (20. Mai 2004)

35000x35000 Pixel? Wird das auf nen Turnhallenboden gedruck


----------



## da_Dj (21. Mai 2004)

Für so Dateien braucht man ja 'nen Rechenzentrum, ich kann selbst das oben gennante Maximum mit 500 dpi nicht erstellen =] Zumindest nicht in PS 7

*hust* Siehe Anhang *hust*


----------



## devStorm (21. Mai 2004)

JA ich weiß, deshalb ja auch die Frage 

Also bei mir geht es, hast Du auch das Service Pack installiert ?


----------



## da_Dj (21. Mai 2004)

Sofern ich weiß sind solche Auflösungen erst ab CS verfügbar [100.000x100.000 oder sowas]. Naja, solltest echt über Vektor nachdenken, das könnte viel an Nerven sparen bei der Größe =]


----------

